

Change-Making at the Largest Public Interest Startup [video] - brandonb
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y6nMQg9qs7k

======
louprado
Government contracts require long sales cycles, constant relationship
management, excessive documentation, and insider experience to navigate the
system. What (if anything) has improved the chances for a small team of
competent outsiders ?

~~~
brandonb
Mostly because the government itself is changing the way it procures software.
For example:
[http://www.federaltimes.com/story/government/acquisition/201...](http://www.federaltimes.com/story/government/acquisition/2015/07/27/18f-show-
dont-tell/30737575/) [https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/06/15/agile-bpa-is-
here/](https://18f.gsa.gov/2015/06/15/agile-bpa-is-here/)

------
brandonb
FYI, if anybody has questions, there are several YC alums who have joined the
government in some capacity (healthcare.gov, USDS, Nava, PIFs), and are on HN.

~~~
vijayr
What is the easiest and smallest way to get started/to help, without getting a
job with the gov (which may not be possible for many folks) or without bidding
for contracts? In other words, how to help from _outside_ the gov? Is there a
list of tasks somewhere that someone maintains that can be done independently?

~~~
greenNote
I had to re-watch the last 2 minutes of the video a few times to pick it out.
But, [https://www.whitehouse.gov/digital/united-states-digital-
ser...](https://www.whitehouse.gov/digital/united-states-digital-service) is a
place to get started.

